# Can you recommend a shoaling fish for the top of the tank?



## Ajm200 (25 Apr 2010)

Hi.

Looking for a fish for the top of my 5ft tank. I'm stuck for ideas and with an extra deep tank that's not good.

The rest of the family seem to have chosen mid/bottom shoalers.

So far we have

cardinal tetras 
rummynose tetras
Odessa barbs
rams (captive bred and happy in hard local tap water)

Can you suggest something for the top of the tank but not hatchet fish as my little boy doesn't like them and calls them scaredy fish with that odd logic that only toddlers possess

thanks


----------



## chilled84 (25 Apr 2010)

*Re: Can you recommend a shoaling fish for the top of the tan*

Rainbow fish love the tops


----------



## Ajm200 (25 Apr 2010)

*Re: Can you recommend a shoaling fish for the top of the tan*

Someone should tell my pair of bosemanii.  They stick to the bottom but that might be in protest at being sole occupants of a 60l biorb (before I'm flames)   Temporary measure while my quarantine tank is having issues.


----------



## Ed Seeley (25 Apr 2010)

*Re: Can you recommend a shoaling fish for the top of the tan*

Eques pencilfish hang around near the top but the most unique option might be hatchetfish.  They stay glued to the surface - just don't have them if you have an uncovered tank as they will jump put and can fly for a couple of metres.


----------



## dw1305 (26 Apr 2010)

*Re: Can you recommend a shoaling fish for the top of the tan*

Hi all,
I like Pencil fish too, how hard is your water? they don't like to much hardness.
cheers Darrel


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (26 Apr 2010)

*Re: Can you recommend a shoaling fish for the top of the tan*

Amanda
Have you considered White Mountain Cloud Minnows.

http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_tanictis.php

Regards
Paul.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (26 Apr 2010)

*Re: Can you recommend a shoaling fish for the top of the tan*

A shoal of guppies will hang at the surface some of the fancy varieties look well. Agreeing with Ed on the Hatchets, I was going to suggest them but they seem to escape through the smallest of gaps.


----------



## pjf220 (27 Apr 2010)

*Re: Can you recommend a shoaling fish for the top of the tan*

My Blue Tetra like the top of the tank but I don't know if you'd find this as you have other Tetra so they may head to them for shoaling.

The problem I've found with shoaling, or is that schooling, they will only shoal when they feel intimidated, scared or worried. If the tank is nice and peaceful and they fit in well with the others, they will just spread out, only tending to shoal at times they feel a threat, such as lights out time.


----------



## mattyc (27 Apr 2010)

*Re: Can you recommend a shoaling fish for the top of the tan*

hatchets are nice if there is a top on your tank and they cant jump out.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (1 May 2010)

*Re: Can you recommend a shoaling fish for the top of the tan*

General rule of thumb when looking for surface dwelling fish is the mouths on the top of the head, same for the rest midwater feeders head in middle and bottom feeders.. I think you get the picture


----------



## sanj (1 May 2010)

*Re: Can you recommend a shoaling fish for the top of the tan*

If you want real surface shoalers then i would agree with the hatchets.


----------



## Ajm200 (1 May 2010)

*Re: Can you recommend a shoaling fish for the top of the tan*



			
				Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> Amanda
> Have you considered White Mountain Cloud Minnows.
> 
> http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_tanictis.php
> ...




Have a few in a biorb.  They do stay near the top but are so tiny and don't really stay together.  I think they'll be lost in the big tank.  Great suggestion though,  will put them on the shortlist.


----------



## Ajm200 (1 May 2010)

*Re: Can you recommend a shoaling fish for the top of the tan*



			
				Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> Eques pencilfish hang around near the top but the most unique option might be hatchetfish.  They stay glued to the surface - just don't have them if you have an uncovered tank as they will jump put and can fly for a couple of metres.




Don't know much about them but will check them out.  Thanks


----------



## Ajm200 (1 May 2010)

*Re: Can you recommend a shoaling fish for the top of the tan*



			
				dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> I like Pencil fish too, how hard is your water? they don't like to much hardness.
> cheers Darrel



That's a pity. We are near London so the water is very hard. Every droplet that's allowed to dry leaves a white sediment. Limescale removers are a regular item on the shopping list.


----------



## Ajm200 (1 May 2010)

*Re: Can you recommend a shoaling fish for the top of the tan*



			
				AverageWhiteBloke said:
			
		

> A shoal of guppies will hang at the surface some of the fancy varieties look well. Agreeing with Ed on the Hatchets, I was going to suggest them but they seem to escape through the smallest of gaps.



Don't think hubby will allow any livebreeders in the tank after the molly population explosion in our 60l.  Two 'males' rapidly turned into 60 or more    Turned out they were pregnant females.  I know this is easier to avoid with guppies but don't think he'll go there plus I think the barbs we are considering would probably nibble their tails.

Would add lots of colour though..


----------



## scifficus (2 May 2010)

*Re: Can you recommend a shoaling fish for the top of the tan*

Take a look here. http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.ph ... era&id=612

I have 9 in a 70 liter aquarium. They stay in group and more often in middle -upper part, don't bread easily and looks fine.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (2 May 2010)

*Re: Can you recommend a shoaling fish for the top of the tan*

I have tiger barbs with my guppies, they had a chase about at some long finned Angels that I had but they get bored with it and stopped doing it when the novelty wore off. If you have a minimum of six barbs they tend interact more with each other.

The hatchet fish prefer soft/medium water as well so your water being vhard the might not be the best choice although they are reasonably tolerant.


----------

